# belkin n router wireless f5d8233-4 not working



## flor florida (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi I have belkin n router wireless model f5d8233-4 for almost 3 yrs. everything works fine but when i turn on my router this morning there is no blue lit up on router, wireless, security, internet, modem except wired that is blinking. I tried to unplug, disconnect, connect and reset and i have no luck. Can you please help if i can fix this. Thank you in advance. flor


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it sounds like the router may have died. Can you connect directly to the modem and get a connection?


----------



## flor florida (Oct 10, 2010)

i get connection if i connect directly to the modem but if i connect to my router,my computer don't work, I guess you are right, i just want to make sure if i did something wrong to my computer before i get a new router. Thank you again


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can try to revive it.


Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

